# Off season, work



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

:roll: Hi,,All,, had good advice from Malika, thanks Honey!! So diet is pretty sorted... This is my first real time at 'off season... and I aint liking it!!! So,, plans are for diet to start early FEb,,, No knowledgeable advice from PTs at my gym, so any advice on training from now till diet would be great.. I train mon-fri... each morning, Dougie, the man' has adviced me to work on hams, lower back, glutes and abs....Will sort out pics asap...HAve been shown core work, and it has helped, but not doing 'abs' means they are not what they were... so guys.. sorry Ladies!... basically need advice on training as this is the end of my 2nd year..and ,, at 5'1" where to find clothes that fit!!!!!


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Wend,

welcome to MC...

About clothing, I recently got nice clothes from the Better Body range: nice fitting & very comfy material...

Training: I know you need more size, so keep your reps around 8-10, use basic exercise with strict form...


----------

